# fear of tile floors



## valesiaandjuliet (Aug 5, 2013)

My ten month old girl has recently begun fearing tile floors. It started on Thursday at the place she has obedience class. She has been there nearly every week since she was twelve weeks old. It was the end of class and she started shaking and refusing to move to one area of the store. 

Yesterday I took her to my friend's apartment building and she was terrified of the tile. I had to coax her with a treat and give her a slight tug to even take a step into the floor (she has been to this building before but not for a few months). 

I took her back to the store where she receives obedience class again today and once again she exhibited the fearful behavior at the entry of the store and in the middle of the store (not as much fear in the isles or in the training area). 

My trainer gave me some on the spot tips that seemed to help, but I don't want this to be a continued issue. 

I was hoping some other vizsla owners had specific tips for this issue. 

Nothing "scary" had happened that would create this aversion...that I know of.... and I have remained calm and not given affection in the moment. 

I also have hardwood, tile and carpet at my house so she is used to walking on different surfaces. And like I said before she had been in the buildings where she is having issues numerous times. Any feedback would be appreciated.

My trainer also recommended a behavioralist if the issues continue.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

She probably lost her footing and slipped, and you might not have even seen it happen. It probably hurt. Sooner or later, she will likely get over it on her own. Her caution is reasonable, though. Dogs can hurt their backs badly in encounters with slippery floor surfaces. Keep your patience with her and gently encourage her. It takes a long time for a dog to forget. Good luck!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I agree with mswhipple, be patience and gently with her.
Dogs also go through fear stages at different times in their life.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Put down some throw rugs with anti slip backing all over the tile floor. (you know, the bathroom mat kind of rugs)

Once she walks on them for a while, slowly take them away one at a time - rearranging them as you go to spread them out. 

Hopefully this will get her comfortable walking in that space again.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I remember this topic from a while back and found it.

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,19610.msg131410.html#msg131410


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Does not sound like what is going on with your dog, but to throw it out there just in case. I put Dash in a barn hunt and he was the same way the moment he entered the ring. Almost a shutdown. They had a blue poly tarp for the floor and I first thought he did not like the feel and sound of walking on it. As a test I bought a blue tarp and put it on the floor of the dog room at home. No problem. Then I bought some of the same cleaner they used to clean up dog accidents and marking. It has a strong lemon smell. Sprayed a sheet of plywood with it. Put it on the floor of the dog room. Dash did not want to be in his room and could not get out fast enough. I now believe it was the product sprayed in several places on the floor and bales during the trial that he was repelled by. Already working on getting him used to it and hopefully that was it and fix the problem.


----------



## valesiaandjuliet (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your response. 

I am thinking that she might have slipped and hurt herself OR that it is related to the bleach that was used on the ground at the obedience class location. I am also wondering if it is cold on her feet and that she doesn't like the sensation. 

I hope to bring her back to the location tonight or tomorrow night and have some high valued treat and give her praise for stepping onto the floor. Hopefully we will walk in with no fear at all!

Thanks for your responses


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

valesiaandjuliet said:


> ... and I have remained calm and not given affection in the moment.


IMHO there are times when's ok to comfort your dog. It depends on the dog. Our female does well with comforting in helping her to come around whereas our males seem to get reinforcement from comforting. So don't be afraid to provide comfort if she needs it. Just don't treat her like a baby.


----------



## Iwantavizsla (Apr 15, 2014)

Maybe the color is scary?


----------

